# Soooo in love!!



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

So I just had to post and talk somewhere where people would be excited with me!  I just got back from spending about an hour with Glock and his 11 siblings. Oh my goodness, I am completely smitten. Last time I was over there they were about 3 weeks old, so completely adorable but just starting to really move around and play. Now they are about 6 1/2 weeks old and soo fun! I completely trust the breeder to pick out the best puppy for me and she really did. He reminds me a bit of Amadeus, a trifle independent, not terribly needy, but affectionate. He curled up in my lap and hung out several times. Would stand up and lick my face (puppy breath!!!!!), chewed on my shoe, wandered around, and was just generally adorable. He is extremely smart. She said he is higher up in the heirarchy, doesn't put up with dominance from the other puppies, but doesn't ever start anything. One of the females came over and pinned him, standing over him. He didn't like it and let her know, but then stopped and walked away. He is going to be BEAUTIFUL. Very dark pigment, and a bit longer coat. She said she thinks he is going to look like his older brother Draist, who is apparently huge. He is much bigger than the parents. 
Anyways, I am soo excited to bring him home in a few weeks, and will go back next Friday to see him again!!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

How exciting-congrats on your new addition coming soon!

We were not able to visit the litter until 6 weeks old, but our breeder was good about sending pictures-which helped keep my anxiety down because I was SO SO excited & drove my family crazy

The breeder also picked our baby & of course he's perfect:wub:
Can't wait to see pictures of your fur baby!


----------



## lanaw13 (Jan 8, 2011)

Congrats!! The breeder picked our pup, and she is great!!!!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Such an exciting time! Our breeder is about an hour from us so we went to visit a couple of times- it's so fun to see their personalities starting to develop


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

happy times. good luck with the new pup.


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Yeah I live three and a half hours away from the breeder, but I come down at least once or twice a month to visit my mom who lives down here. She is actually about 45 minutes away from the breeder, but that isn't far for me! She is very good about posting new pictures every Saturday, of course I go to the website several times every day just to get a good dosage of my baby and his siblings.  A few more weeks and I will be posting tons of pictures!!


----------



## got_e46 (Apr 5, 2011)

Thats awesome!

I currently have a deposit down on a puppy from Johnson Haus. My girlfriend and I spent a very rainy 4 hours with them two weeks ago and got to spend some time with Arko. The puppies were about 5 weeks old so we couldnt really interact with them too much, but they were absolutely beautiful.

Dennis and Carolina were amazing as well, they invited us in and we has alot of questions to ask and their patience was practically limitless. Theyre only about an hour away from us so it wasnt too bad of a drive. They definitely love their dogs and take care of the pups and Ashley and I are excited to see them again (at the end of this week) to hopefully meet and greet with the pups. 

Overall, im very happy with my selection of Johnson Haus as my breeder and I cannot wait for the pickup day!


----------

